
Overlooked Ventilator Supply? - SeniorSenior
Ventilators are in short supply. CPAPs can be reprogrammed to be ventilators.  Why isn&#x27;t someone recycling CPAPs?  The VA gives me a new one about every three years.  I&#x27;ve got three.  Grampa Google says millions of us use CPAPs.  Doesn&#x27;t that mean providing millions of ventilators is just an organizational challenge, not a fabrication challenge?
======
joezydeco
"The American Society of Anesthesiologists issued guidance on Feb. 23
discouraging CPAP use in COVID-19 patients — advice largely informed by
experience with the SARS epidemic in 2003. Studies dating to 2003 suggest such
devices can pump viruses into the air, potentially increasing the spread of a
contagious disease."

[https://www.asahq.org/about-asa/governance-and-
committees/as...](https://www.asahq.org/about-asa/governance-and-
committees/asa-committees/committee-on-occupational-health/coronavirus)

